# To my ontario friend



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Date Listed 07-Aug-12
Event Date(s) 09-Aug-12
Event Time 06:00 to 09:00
Price Free
Address 7500 Hwy 27, Vaughan, ON L4H 0J2, Canada 



The CGC Mud Tour will be stopping by WSB Titan Drywall Tools on Thursday August 9th from 6am to 9am 
The mobile tour is promoting CGC's innovative interior finishing product family by engaging directly with key trades-tapers and finishers.

Three branded Mud Tour trucks are travelling the country, manned by CGC sales reps that are visiting key job sites in their dedicated regions as well as putting on mini events. Each truck is equipped with CGC's innovative interior finishing products such as Strait-Flex®, Sheetrock® & Beadex® Paper-Faced Metal Beads, UltraLight, Machine Mud®, Dust Control® and All Purpose Lite drywall compound products. The vehicle is also loaded with great giveaway items, and, of course, CGC sales reps are on hand at each stop to promote the products and field any questions the tapers and finishers may have.

The 2012 National Mud Tour is a great opportunity for tradespeople to see and experience firsthand all that CGC's finishing products have to offer.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Date Listed 07-Aug-12
> Event Date(s) 09-Aug-12
> Event Time 06:00 to 09:00
> Price Free
> ...


 
I'll ask them something why is there mud so bloody expensive


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CGC/USG ..Top of the line products.. It's always been that way !
board/mud/bead/tape..etc.. Never had a problem with any USG Materials .  BUT .... I do have a b!tch about there very white /transparent mud [ lots of glue /not good for tex]

The gray mix is great for tex,,but takes forever to dry. [LITTLE GLUE IN THE GRAY MIX...DON'T TAPE WITH IT..]


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Just tell them to stop by Glencoe, and drop off the give away stuff at my house:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Well did they get past Quebec and into Ontario. Did you get any "promo items" 2 buck?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Well did they get past Quebec and into Ontario. Did you get any "promo items" 2 buck?


They won't stop in to see me, I don't care for their mud

But free stuff might change my mind:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> They won't stop in to see me, I don't care for their mud
> 
> But free stuff might change my mind:whistling2:


I know - maybe if you do a video for them....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I know - maybe if you do a video for them....


Ill let Moose boy do that, he loves their mud


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Ill let Moose boy do that, he loves their mud


I do I do!


----------

